# Corsair ML140 Pro ausreichend?



## Sharijan (19. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen
Ich würde gerne die Lüfter meiner Corsair 110 GTX gehen zwei ML 140  Pro Lüfter tauschen (ja, ich mag RGB).
Nun meine Frage, reichen die 1000 rpm der Lüfter aus um effektiv zu kühlen oder ist das zu wenig? Prozessor ist ein 9900k.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. März 2019)

Definiere reichen. Aber wenn 1000 rpm keine akzeptablen Temps mehr schaffen muss man woanders hand anlegen, weil ab ca 1000 rpm wirds ja auch langsam viel zu laut


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2019)

Das geht schon, aber du hast halt kein Spielraum mehr nach oben solltest du mal mehr Drehzahl benötigen.
Normalerweise würde ich ehe nur bis 1000 U/min ansteuern wollen, aber ein Spielraum noch zu haben finde ich bei einem Radiator auch gut.
Würde daher schon Lüfter nehmen die 1200-1500 U/min können.


----------

